# Bourbon Balls



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I saw this recipe this morning on 2theadvocate website (Baton Rouge online newspaper) and it brought tears to my eyes and great memories. My grandmother used to make these every year at this time of the year but we just called them Whiskey balls not bourbon balls. I think grandma used Wild Turkey 101 but your favorite bourbon will work. This was a weekly thing with her as they didn't last very long around our home. Come to think of it, we seemed to have a lot of visitors around this time every year...enjoy !!!!


Bourbon Balls

Makes 48; serves 24. Recipe is from “The Southerner’s Cookbook: Recipes, Wisdom, and Stories” by David DiBenedetto with Phillip Rhodes and the editors of Garden & Gun (Harper Wave).

Buy an 11-ounce box of vanilla wafers and remove two dozen wafers to save for another use.

2 cups crushed vanilla wafers (about 8 ounces)

1 cup finely chopped toasted pecans

8 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped

1/2 cup heavy cream

1/4 cup light corn syrup

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/2 cup bourbon

Optional coatings

Finely ground vanilla wafers

Finely chopped pecans or other nuts

Dusting of cocoa powder, cinnamon-sugar, or confections’ sugar

1. Combine the crushed wafers and pecans in a large bowl. Place the chopped chocolate in a separate bowl.

2. In a small saucepan, combine the cream, corn syrup, and cinnamon, place over medium heat, and bring just a boil, stirring constantly. Immediately pour the mixture over the chopped chocolate and whisk to blend in the cream as the chocolate melts. Let cool for 1 to 2 minutes, then whisk in the bourbon.

3. Pour the chocolate mixture over the crumb-nut mixture and stir well to combine. Place in the refrigerator to chill for 30 minutes. Form the mixture into balls with a small melon baller (about 2 teaspoons), roll in coatings as desired, and arrange on a parchment-lined baking sheet. Store in an airtight container in a cool place for up to 1 week.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sounds yummy!! Years ago a guy in the Salt Lake Tribune Named Dan Valentine put a bourbon ball recipe up every Christmas.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Back when we were kids in high school, before all this new age pc crap ever was dreamed about, we used to bring them to school and give them as presents to our teachers. I never recall a box of them making it home by the teacher. My teachers really liked me around Christmas time. :grin: I can just imagine what would happen if one of my grandkids tried that nowadays...they would end up in jail or worse I suppose.


----------

